# Motorcycle Earplugs/Hearing Protection



## RichardUrena (Jul 11, 2019)

Just got diagnosed with tinnitus(hearing buzzing and ringing without an external source of sound) and hyperacusis(noise sensitivity). Doctor said I might end up deaf if I don't do something about my hearing now. Just want to know what you guys use to protect your ears/hearing.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

PlugFones Liberate 2.0. With flanged noise isolation tips.

https://www.plugfones.com/product/liberate2/

Hearing aids cured my tinnitus.


----------



## RichardUrena (Jul 11, 2019)

Doug Huffman said:


> PlugFones Liberate 2.0. With flanged noise isolation tips.
> 
> https://www.plugfones.com/product/liberate2/
> 
> Hearing aids cured my tinnitus.


In my case, the tinnitus is pretty mild(only lasts 2 to 3 days) but the hyperacusis is the one that makes my life miserable. Even a plank of wood dropping on the floor makes my head wanna explode.

Will surely check plugfones.


----------

